# Floor/Wall Corners



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Ethan,

I'm pretty sure I know the answer to this question but I'll ask it on the remote chance that you may have a solution that eludes me. As I was trying to eliminate some final small dips, and since most of the wall/ceiling corners are treated, I noticed that the solution may be in the form of some treatment in the floor/wall corner as some tempory panels placed in that position have made a positive difference. The problem however is that I have electric baseboard heat which I really can't cover up. Short of changing the heating system, do you have any suggestions on a possible solution?

On a side note, I think I may need psychiatric help because I find tweaking the room environment is more enjoyable than watching 97.5% of the movies that are available. :scratchhead::coocoo:

Thank you.

Bob


----------



## Ethan Winer (Jul 21, 2006)

Bob_99 said:


> I have electric baseboard heat which I really can't cover up.


Yeah, that's a problem all right. I have forced air heat from floor outlets, so my floor-wall traps are fine because air easily gets out the open ends. But do all four of your walls have baseboard heaters? Also, flat on the rear wall is another good place for bass traps.

--Ethan


----------



## terry j (Jul 31, 2006)

Ethan forgot to add that it seems you do, in fact, have a psychiatric condition ha ha.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

> Ethan forgot to add that it seems you do, in fact, have a psychiatric condition ha ha.


Ethan is being polite since he knows that this is a result from my reading his numerous articles on acoustics and room treatment. I never knew what a soundstage was until I added room treatment and the first time that I heard it, I was blown away. I have to admit that it has become almost an obsession trying for the impossible of getting everyting flat but I'm enjoying it. It also makes a pair of moderate speakers sound great.

Ethan,

Thanks for your answer. I have very little wall/floor corners available for good traps but I'll squeeze in what I can and see how much of a difference it makes.

Bob


----------

